# STERIOD USE THE DANGERS ?



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Im a just turned 18 yr boy im 6ft2/1 14,3 *st* and pushing 70 odd key i only took up weight lighting/body building

only after febuary and takin a likin to it the problem is im thinking of using anavar

and as yous know its probs one of the weakest orals about and once i finish them il still be able to keep alot of muscle growth

*!* but it will be my *1st* time usin steriods and so its baby steps for now,

iv looked in to it and its seems the best for me and safest as well the thing is will i be able to hit my goal of lets say 120 *k* before cristmas on them

or is this a very unexpected amount to be able to reach *?* or could you recommend an other safe oral that would garentee me achievement of 120

* do not ask for sources*

well this been my *1st* post since joining today and wont be my last*.. *

*AND*

*
*

*
Sorry About The Bold Title Had To Catch Your Eyes Some How....! *


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you've only taken up bb'ing and with your age id tell you to avoid steroids completely...build a strong natural base now and you'll be al the better for it when you do cycle for the first time in few years


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Increasing your strength from 70kg to 120kg in 4 months is a bit optimistic, more realistic would be to aim for 100kg. Anavar is ok but as you know its fairly mild so dont expect wonders in strength and size gains.

By the way you cant source on this forum, it will lead to a ban!


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

i get what you mean but with anavar when i stop usin it it will leave me roughly 90% with the muscle i built on while takin anvar from what iv looked in to

but you seem to know what your talking about from what i can see so ill take what youv said on board cheers mate !


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

A body built on gear will be reliant on gear to keep- the largest buildings in the world are built on large foundations - your young and have potential to create a great foundation - with youth natural fitness i would leave the juice alone for a while - hard formatted training and diet will reap good results and will surprise yourself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you do not need steroids now you need to learn how to train and eat for your body....i took steroids when i was 18 and regret it to this day as i wasted alot of time and money thinking steroids made a physique but in truth it is diet and training that creates and holds on to muscle, yes steroids make the process quicker but without that foundation that solid training and diet gives you will lose it as quickly as it was gained.....

the most Anabolic substance you can use is Food.....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> i get what you mean but with anavar when i stop usin it it will leave me roughly 90% with the muscle i built on while takin anvar from what iv looked in to
> 
> but you seem to know what your talking about from what i can see so ill take what youv said on board cheers mate !


Whats your diet Like ?? what would you eat in a normal day ?


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

cheers leeroy yeah thats what im rougly talking about mate 100 - 120 mark

well i no its not great but like i said baby steps

do you know any decent oral thats pretty safe apart from anvar that could maybe get me where i need to be

i really started out wanting to get big nd soild so a could a few ****s about ahaha

but ended up hooked watching alot of body sculpting nd body building nd found it fascinating its a very under rated sport ! i feel


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> cheers leeroy yeah thats what im rougly talking about mate 100 - 120 mark
> 
> well i no its not great but like i said baby steps
> 
> ...


Mate you need to listen to those who have been where you are now and steroids is not the answer especially if you are not gaining from food alone.......do not be in so much of a rush as believe me you will regret it.......i know as i have been there


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I love how you just ignore most of the advice given.

I know a few things that can be taken orally that will definitely help you get to where you want to be.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I also took them when I was 19, and to this day wish I hadnt, I started on Dbol 3 months into starting BB, what a mistake.

Listen to those around you, tell me what you eat


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

cheers romper nd pscarb ! made me have second houghts now

eh No Carbs - im a right scots guy so my dieting mainstains on alot of meat veggies and milk nd poridge iv cut a lot of carbs like rice nd bread nd so on now i was at my biggest 15,6

but since doing the gym iv lost over a stone but in return toned up alot to my surprise !


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> cheers romper nd pscarb ! made me have second houghts now
> 
> eh No Carbs - im a right scots guy so my dieting mainstains on alot of meat veggies and milk nd poridge iv cut a lot of carbs like rice nd bread nd so on now i was at my biggest 15,6
> 
> but since doing the gym iv lost over a stone but in return toned up alot to my surprise !


So within in months youve lost a stone and toned up ?? why at such an early stage would you want to do Steroids if your getting results naturally ??? get that base first create that natural muscle which at 18 you have som nay more years of growth left in your for BB.

Stay clean is my advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> cheers leeroy yeah thats what im rougly talking about mate 100 - 120 mark
> 
> well i no its not great but like i said baby steps
> 
> ...


Almost all orals will be liver toxic and damaging, im no expert to give advise as ive only been using aas for less than a year. If you only want to stick with orals then Dianabol will give you better possible gains than anavar and is also cheaper than anavar to buy. It is liver toxic though so do some research on it 1st.

No steroid will make you big and muscular without a well structured work out plan and diet. The sooner you realise how important diet is the sooner you will see the gains you want. Research the diet and make yourself a meal plan to stick too, then organise a structured workout incorporating the key fundamental exercises and lastly research steroids and their pro's and con's before deciding to use them. Listen to the advice people give on this forum especially the mods etc as they have been in the game alot longer than you or i.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

> cheers romper nd pscarb ! made me have second houghts now


Glad about that !

read up in the diet sections to get a idea of what a good diet is and you will build up the knowledge and get to know your body and how it reacts ect - your learning that already by the change in your shape ! be patient it will pay off big time in the long run and bodybuilding is always long term !!


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

well i really think it comes down to peer pressure to be big nd defined and i wouldnt put it pass anyone on here theyv not felt the same way

its really to do with me being one of the youngest and weakest in my gym its full of alot of 150 nd 170 odd bench pressers so with me pushing more than half of some its very demeening not trying to sound a big nancy ahaha

but from reading this it has made a big impression on me cheers dudes !


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> well i really think it comes down to peer pressure to be big nd defined and i wouldnt put it pass anyone on here theyv not felt the same way
> 
> its really to do with me being one of the youngest and weakest in my gym its full of alot of 150 nd 170 odd bench pressers so with me pushing more than half of some its very demeening not trying to sound a big nancy ahaha
> 
> but from reading this it has made a big impression on me cheers dudes !


It's no coincidence that you are one of the youngest and weakest. It takes years to build good strength and a physique. Keep at it and you will get there; it just takes time.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

so your allowing social acceptability to rule your decision about this over your health ??? get a grip bud


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

not at all pal ! it jst dosnt make it any easier ! ats all im sayin ! bud !

and bash man a get where your saying my deadlfts rougly 130kg

and sqauts i dont focus on much


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> not at all pal ! it jst dosnt make it any easier ! ats all im sayin ! bud !
> 
> and bash man a get where your saying my deadlfts rougly 130kg
> 
> and sqauts i dont focus on much


Just dont allow it to influence your decision, your 18 and been training months, not 30 and training 15 years.

Its a gradual step BBuilding and theres not such thing asa quick Fix i.e Steds


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Best advice is to leave your ego at the gym door...

The 150-170 bencher's your talking about.. Do you know how long they have trained for? What their diets like ? or commitment to the sport is ?

Dont EVER try and compete and catch up to anyone else but you and you alone..

Set realistic targets and aim for those.. Not jumping 50kg in 6 weeks on bench.. danegerous and IMHO impossible unless your really underacheiving or not pushing 110% in every session.

Listen to all the advice above... Research diet, technique form and listen to your body. Try diff training methods for what works best for you as each person is different from the next.

By all means ask advice of 'the bigger boys' at your gym but never try and lift 'one to one' as it will lead to deflated ego which will put you back 5 steps and also will lead to injury.


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

cheers guys ! anyone recomend any decent herbal ? as in creatine nd along the path ?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

you know your willy will drop off if you take steroids...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I took steriods at your age, and 20 years later i'm on hormone replacment therapy, i have no energy and wish my early years were cleaner, do yourself a favour and spend the money on chicken.


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

so whats you excuse ?


----------



## Im_One_2_Watch (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry to hear mate ! will do ahaha !


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Im_One_2_Watch said:


> well i really think it comes down to peer pressure to be big nd defined and i wouldnt put it pass anyone on here theyv not felt the same way
> 
> its really to do with me being one of the youngest and weakest in my gym its full of alot of 150 nd 170 odd bench pressers so with me pushing more than half of some its very demeening not trying to sound a big nancy ahaha
> 
> but from reading this it has made a big impression on me cheers dudes !


My advice to you -im old enough (50)to be your father and ive been training for 32 years-is

1 ENJOY YOU TRAINING TRY TO BREAK YOUR RECORDS EVERY TIME YOU TRAIN

2 DONT MAKE BB YOUR LIFE -actually is a very small part of it

3 GET A GIRLFRIEND AND BANG HER EVERYDAY AS LONG AS YOU CAN

W E L C O M E BTW


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

dru0111 said:


> you know your willy will drop off if you take steroids...


dont forget about hair that'll fall out


----------



## SteveW (Jan 15, 2009)

My advice to you -im old enough (50)to be your father and ive been training for 32 years-is

1 ENJOY YOU TRAINING TRY TO BREAK YOUR RECORDS EVERY TIME YOU TRAIN

2 DONT MAKE BB YOUR LIFE -actually is a very small part of it

3 GET A GIRLFRIEND AND BANG HER EVERYDAY AS LONG AS YOU CAN

W E L C O M E BTW

Agree with that!^^^

I'm 28 and have been training for ten years.

Had I known ten years ago what I know now I wouldn't be injured everywhere.

Years and years of overtraining.

I've never done any gear, the risks don't appeal to me so I've never had any and before I wrecked my shoulder a couple of years ago I was bench pressing 150Kg.

However, to get to there took 3 years of hard work, diet and effort. But its worth it in the end.

Think of training as a competition with yourself not anyone around you. Push yourself to be the best you can be and whatever you do don't push yourself too early. Develop the supporting muscles to make sure you are getting perfect form and correct technique as opposed to the guy stood next to you curling 80kg but having to swing the weight because he can't actually lift it. Does more harm than good in the end!

Good luck, we've all been where you are now. Stay motivated and just EAT EAT EAT!!!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Plenty good tips here, I want to add, that isnt the age in itself, one could be 16/17, with years of solid training on his back, and be ready for cycle. Old time pratice, in many sports, supported by a team of professional, medic, etc. Build the machine...

But after few monts and little progress, is like using avio fuel on a micra.

That apply universaly, acrtoss all ages. Only difference, you should have high levels of your own hormones, now, someone older may do better with a little help since the begin, to compensate for.

Kudos to the naturals, they get good results , slow and steady, so that's always an option to consider, but if you want the little extra, wait till the machine is more tuned 7 primed for it, you get far better results.


----------

